# Can my rabbit get sick from me?



## Richard0600 (Jan 5, 2010)

My understanding of diseases is very very vague... I'm pretty sure that majority of
human diseases like flu, etc. cannot be contracted by other animal species... unless
there is some kinda cross specie mutation like swine or bird flu...

anyways I don't want my bunnies to get sick! I just flew in from home, and my 
bunnies are going to be delivered today. (they were in foster care) and i have a 
pretty terrible flu right now. I'm a bit concerned whether or not they will contract it. 
can anyone verify what i said earlier?


----------



## pamnock (Jan 5, 2010)

Generally not unless there is fecal contact or if you bite your rabbit. It's possible some respiratory illness may be transmissible.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 5, 2010)

No, usually (like 99% of the time) your rabbits are safe from gettin the flu or disease from you


----------



## Richard0600 (Jan 6, 2010)

ok good to know =) thanks


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jan 9, 2010)

That's something I have thought about quite a lot, but never got an answer to, so I'm glad I read this thread.

Obviously we can get Bird Flu and Mad Cow Disease etc. so it crossed my mind that we might be able to pass colds onto rabbits.

I've always read that you can pass on your colds to hamsters etc.- is this true with rabbits? Or just another thing not researched before put into a pet-care book, like 'rabbits are cheap to keep' and 'rabbits rarely get ill or have problems'.....grrrr I feel like writing to the book writer. It was only a little book you get free with any rabbit stuff u buy from the shop but people read them and think they are all true.


----------



## Agatecrystal91 (Jan 10, 2010)

You cannot pass cold or flu virus to your rabbit but you can with ferrets and hamsters.


----------

